# What glue to use



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the best glue to use for the following applications?

1. Gluing wood to acrylic plastic sheets.

2. Gluing wood to styrene.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had excellent success with Welder. You can probably find it at Lowes, HD, or Walmart.

Doc


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I've had good results with E 5000. I'd post some pictures, but I can't figure it out, anymore?!!!????!


-Kevin.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is going outside I would recommend E-6000. I've tried other glues, like Gorilla, and they started failing after a couple of years. The E-6000 is still holding. If you can give the plastic a light sanding then it will hold even better.


----------

